# Meadllennium 2011



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

Meadllennium 2011 is just around the corner. It will be held on January 29th in Orlando, FL. Online registration will open late December, and entries will be accepted from January 1 to January 24. Cost is still $6.00. The medals and specially engraved glasses have been ordered.

This is an AHA/BJCP competition, and we will be judging all BJCP mead categories (24 A, B, C), (25 A, B, C) and (26 A, B, C). We also expect to, once again, split category (25 C) and award medals for dry, medium and sweet. We have added a special category this year. All meads that are wood-aged will compete for a special prize. 

So, dig those awesome meads out of your closet or cellar, and dust them off. This would also be a good time to bottle those meads you have been bulk-aging, so they will have a time to rest, before you ship them.

Details and drop-off locations will be on the website in a couple of days. Check us out at www.cfhb.org/mead.


----------

